# Just In! Citizen 1300M!



## aqualand2011 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Folks!

IÂ´ve been reading the forum and want to thank a lot to all the posts because it make me choose my lastest aquisition, a Citizen 1300m from 1982!

The watch is just 1000% better in person that in any other picture that I saw! just awesome!




























Dive dive dive!










Hope you guys enjoy it as much as I do!

Thank you

Caetano


----------



## Daveinspain (Feb 28, 2004)

It's a real "chunk" of metal.IMO Citizens have always been underated


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?

Where did you find this beauty? I haven't seen for one for sale recently on the open market :crybaby: :crybaby:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

watchking1 said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?
> 
> Where did you find this beauty? I haven't seen for one for sale recently on the open market :crybaby: :crybaby:


+1!!!

There has been a few reviews and history posts on those old Citizen divers lately and I skimmed the evil-bay just last weekend for one. Didn't found a single one!

BTW - 1... on that last picture... what's that blue thing down there? Is it a pool? And if yes, were you getting ready to try your new watch WR? Hope not because we need more posts from you  Plus, it's 1300m underwater, not to water 

BTW - 2: Welcome to :rltb: and great first post!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Daveinspain said:


> It's a real "chunk" of metal.IMO Citizens have always been underated


I totally agree with that, it has real *wow!!* :notworthy:

I won`t one & I want I it *now!!!* :drool:


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

great watch by my favourite makers njoy


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

What a monster! :thumbsup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I won`t one & I want I it *now!!!* :drool:


Ok, I`ll just correct that dumb mistake...

I want one & I want I it *now!!!* 

Maybe `they` were right & all those naughty `smokes` & funny `tabs` I had in the `70s  did have a bad effect on my little grey cells


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Thats a great watch. What is the size it looks huge.

Mark.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

bsa said:


> Thats a great watch. What is the size it looks huge.
> 
> Mark.


Actually it shouldn't be that big, I asked myself that very same question... Those hands are just like the ones on the NY0040 and dial size is similar or maybe even a little bit smaller... my guess (before asking magic-crystal-ball-Google  )is that it's below 45mm, maybe 43 or 44.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, can't find it...


----------



## mib (Jul 8, 2011)

that's a BIG nice looking watch. i like it a lot


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi i do like old citizen divers and that a very nice one imho. this is mine i have had from new in 80s ,got done up last year all the best woody77


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

woody77 said:


> hi i do like old citizen divers and that a very nice one imho. this is mine i have had from new in 80s ,got done up last year all the best woody77


I love that one! There was one up for sale here not long ago but someone beat me to it... was it you?... :comando:


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> woody77 said:
> 
> 
> > hi i do like old citizen divers and that a very nice one imho. this is mine i have had from new in 80s ,got done up last year all the best woody77
> ...


hi know i have had it from new is the only watch that i have not let go all the best woody77 it did have a pepsi bezel on it but it was a bit marked up so it had a new citizen black one new citizen glass and movement ,i kept the old beze.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

woody77 said:


> hi know i have had it from new is the only watch that i have not let go all the best woody77 it did have a pepsi bezel on it but it was a bit marked up so it had a new citizen black one new citizen glass and movement ,i kept the old beze.


Oh, it wasn't you then... we can remain friends then  :drinks:


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2011)

Highly desirable watch. ...The kind of thing that you'd expect to survive train crash. And as others have suggested, it has an instant WANT factor.


----------

